# germany



## hamzabse (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello
if smeone brother in law is in germany.. he is doing further study in germany...
he got student visa.
my question is that 
Is he able to invite his brotther or wife brother for master in germany?although he is already student in germany..
if yes,
then wat can he do for him is he open bank account for him in germany?or is he show his own bank account for him which is 10 lacks already..


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hamzabse, I am bit confused by your post, but I think the answer is 'no' unless you apply for a 3 month tourist visa. What is 'lacks'?


----------



## hamzabse (Aug 9, 2011)

lack mean one million bank statement..
i am talking about student visa not tourist


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think what you're asking is whether or not your brother in law, who is on a student visa in Germany, can sponsor you for a student visa. The answer there is "no." 

For a student visa, what you need is admission to a university in Germany and then they will assist with the visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hamzabse (Aug 9, 2011)

exactly wat i am saying,,
u got my point of view...
u said answer is no
ok
but i wana ask is he assist me? for admission?if he want to help me from germany?
is he will be able to open bank account for me in germany?with my name?
is it possible?
to make bank statement for getting visa?


----------



## hamzabse (Aug 9, 2011)

let me clear u my question precisely.
my brother in law is in germany
& he want to help me to getting admission in germany..
so what can he do for me in germany being a student?
simple...
can he open a bank account for me in germany? is it possible?
can he get admission letter for me,is it possible?
&
can he take responsibilities of my expensis is it possibble?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You have to apply for the student visa yourself although your brother in law can help you by providing proof of financial security (I think around 8,000€ per year). You can only open a bank a/c after you become a resident here in Germany. You first need to be accepted on a course before you can apply for the 'Student Visa' and become a 'temporary resident'.

http://www.study-in.de/en/study/adm...efore-you-leave/proof-of-financial-resources/


----------



## hamzabse (Aug 9, 2011)

*thanks*

thank u so much for reply..


----------

